# Settings/Prompts For A Sex Scene



## kobuzero (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I'm here to ask my fellow furries for some help with writing a particular story. It was a request from a friend of mine to write her some smut, just for fun and practice. However I am drawing a complete blank for a scenario or way to start it.

Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas to help me out? Preferably things that don't involve drugs or alcohol.

Thanks in advance and sorry if this is in the wrong forum XD


----------



## BRN (Jan 2, 2013)

Heyo.

So, the original post here is kind of dry on details about what your friend wants, but I'm guuueesssing that's because your friend has *also* been rather dry on details. 

This is one of those things where you've been asked to craft it all by yourself, huh? Let me see if I can help you out.

Start with your characters. *Give 'em a name!* Think about how they look. Start writing down a description of how they look, how they act. Once you start writing a few sentences, you'll be warming up; it's much easier to begin with a place to start, so throw them anywhere. 

What are your two characters doing on a rooftop in a city?


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there, and thanks for your reply, it's most helpful. I actually like your suggestion of the rooftop. It kind of reminds me of a show called 3rd Rock From the Sun. But thanks, you've been helpful.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 8, 2013)

For me, writing a sex scene that fits into a story is rather hard depending on the genre. If you're writing a romance, then it's easy. For me, I write a lot of action and drama, and, especially with action, sex scenes seem...tacked on, so I've been avoiding them.


----------



## mojisu (Feb 9, 2013)

That's easy. Same as writing anything else, except they fuck instead of discuss deals or push drug money.

The setting depends on your characters? Arecthey sluts or normal people? That would be the difference between them meeting at, say, a party where they would fuck right away or the mall where it'd take some work to get to that point.


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 9, 2013)

Are you familiar with the concept of a kink meme or rule 35?  This is a forum thread (e.g. at sofurry) or livejournal community, among other things.  It is a collection of requests and suggestions that someone wishes there were a story about, and they often involve sex or a romance.  (Sometimes they are comedy, drama, or worldbuilding focused instead, but sex/romance is the most common.)  They exist in both fanfic and original fiction forms, and the fanfiction ones can often easily be adapted to original fiction.


----------



## Troj (Mar 20, 2013)

For me, effective sex scenes should function much like any other type of scene, in that they should advance the plot and/or deepen characterization. In addition to helping the reader get their rocks off, the scene should ideally tell us all something about those characters--what they fear, what they value, what they desire, how they relate to one another.

Of course, when I'm reading an explicitly sexy story purely for the sexy-sex, I find things like plot and in-depth characterization to be distracting. Hurry up and get to the good stuff already! Of course, your scene will still typically be more effective if your characters have, ah, character, as revealed through their choices and dialogue. 

Don't forget to employ the five senses. I find a lot of stories focus a lot on sight, but forget to mention sound, touch, taste, and smell. 

If your story is written from a first-person, third person omniscient, or third person point-of-view perspective, don't forget to reveal or describe how your characters _feel_ in the scene. 

Remember the ancient rule: 'Show, Don't Tell.' Instead of _stating_ that the characters are hot and bothered, or having them exclaim, "Gee, I am so hot and bothered right now," have them show how they feel through their actions, reactions, and choices. The same goes for if a character is frightened, bored, disgusted, excited, or what have you.

Because sex is fundamentally awkward and goofy, don't forget to include intentional humor, where appropriate. Having the characters fumble or stumble, or having them share a light-hearted moment, actually helps to protect against your sex scene becoming unintentionally funny. Too-serious sex often comes across as anything-but-serious in translation.

Well, and your mileage may differ, but because I find a lot of the words we have for the genitals to be either a) decidedly unsexy or b) silly or c) both, my preference is to limit naming characters' naughty bits directly, as much as possible, even as I might describe them. I figure, the reader can probably infer from the dialogue and action that you're talking about the character's penis, and not their ear . But, this is just my personal preference, as I tend to snigger when an author describes their character's "throbbing manhood" or "delicate flower." 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2013)

Troj said:


> For me, effective sex scenes should function much like any other type of scene, in that they should advance the plot and/or deepen characterization. In addition to helping the reader get their rocks off, the scene should ideally tell us all something about those characters--what they fear, what they value, what they desire, how they relate to one another.
> 
> Of course, when I'm reading an explicitly sexy story purely for the sexy-sex, I find things like plot and in-depth characterization to be distracting. Hurry up and get to the good stuff already! Of course, your scene will still typically be more effective if your characters have, ah, character, as revealed through their choices and dialogue.
> 
> ...



My this button has vanished. :c
But that's a nice bit of advice.


----------

